# Want a Giggle? Take a peek



## Sun Runner Stables (Jun 22, 2007)

So my friend bought a Huge horse! I mean Big Big horse. Biggest horse I have Ever Ever seen, let alone handled. To make it worse, he's (well was) terribly overweight!

He was in Bad need of a bath, and since there was No way No How I could reach... I just hopped up... So here I am, scrubbing on my Hands and Knees! With room to spare, scrubbing Vegas, the 17.3 hh Percheron. Who's as gentle as a lamb btw! I also added a few fun pic's from him and the kids, this horses head is the Size of my torso! So incredibly Huge!!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 22, 2007)

I would say that is ONE HUGE horse :new_shocked: Love the last pic,, you can see how gentle his eyes look..




:


----------



## Fanch (Jun 22, 2007)

I love him!!!!



: I am particularly fond of the drafts. Just burst out laughing at the sight of you of top of him. Thanks SO much for posting.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jun 22, 2007)

Yup...........that's a huge horse alright!



: But he sure looks sweet! Your place just looks like so much fun, like it's the "place to be!"


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 22, 2007)

What a cool horse! Great pictures.



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh gorgeous! Want one!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 22, 2007)

Whilst I have NEVER been able to understand why anyone would want to ride a carthorse I do know how I would deal with the washing problem- I would take him through the car wash!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2007)

Those pictures of you scrubbing him are too funny!!!!!!! He looks like the sweetest (fat) boy


----------



## Leeana (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, most percherons i see stay a bit smaller ...dont think i have ever seen one that big.

If i ever got another big horse (prob not lol) and could afford to feed one THAT big, i would get a percheron. I an in love love LOVE with those gentle giants!!

Those are to funny!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing, what a way to start the day lol.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jun 22, 2007)

I know he's a cart horse, but man is he fun! My mom and I are considering buying him to do weddings- even though I'm terrified of carts, I'd trust him.

My barn is alot of fun, i'm so blessed with awesome clients and great horses!!

The best part is he's Cheap to feed!!

The lady he got her from had him on free choice coastal and 10% cheap grain (4 quarts, hence his obesity) He's now on free choice coastal with some TnA thrown for protien and a 3/4 scoop of good grain! My big show horses eat Double of what he does!! They are bred to be easy keepers, and boy is he ever!

My Farrier bill however is Horrible! 175 for fronts Alone! Yikes! Don't care, I love him!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 22, 2007)

Great pictures!! I own and ride a Clyde/Belgian at 17.1hh and I do the same to groom him up nice. Get on top! lol. My 6 year old actually fell asleep on his back one time. Stretched right out like a bed. lol. My vet cuts me a deal on his trims cause he holds his own feet up and all the rest here are minis so i pay $32.00 for a trim. no shoes on my boy. Anyways, thanks for sharig the great pics of your friend's gentle giant!!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 22, 2007)

How cute!!! I am in love!!!


----------



## Marty (Jun 22, 2007)

Finally, someone with a butt bigger than mine

You GO girlfriend! Luvya~


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 22, 2007)

Gorgeous horse!! I too have a secret love for the big drafters.. Would LOVE to have a black clydesdale with lots of chrome someday.. I think you should send that first picture of you scrubbing him into Equusite!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 22, 2007)

I love these pics!!! My riding horse is a 17.1h palomino belgian and I LOVE her! Yes, I know she's a cart horse and yes she's trained to drive single AND double, but I ride her!! I'm 5'4" so I can't even see her backbone from the ground. I stand on a step ladder to bath her butt and back. I'm kind of afraid of heights (so why do I have a monster horse??? I don't know!) so I probably won't just ever kneel on her back and scrub like you're doing, but it's a great idea!!!

BTW: I'm no lightweight, so the reality is I got her so I don't have to feel like I'm breaking the horses back if I want to ride for a couple of hours!! I don't think she even feels me up there! My hubby's horse on the other hand makes this hhhrrrrmmmppphhh sound when I first get in the saddle. I don't think she's like carrying me around very much. But my husband rides here even though he outweighs me.


----------



## whitney (Jun 22, 2007)

What a BIG SOFT EASY CHAIR!


----------



## Mona (Jun 22, 2007)

What great pics!


----------



## Floridachick (Jun 22, 2007)

I LOVE our Percherons! LOL He is the cutest big lug. Glad the kids are enjoying him too. HEre is my girl, YES she needs a diet. This is no grain, now she needs a muzzle.


----------



## Reble (Jun 22, 2007)

Just amazing, :new_shocked: now are they comfortable to ride, would not of thought of riding. :aktion033:

The Mennonites around here do at times


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 22, 2007)

I find my guy comfortable to ride. Better than my paint or quarab. A nice rocking motion. Just hard to get up on. lol I climb my roundpen to get up there. I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 22, 2007)

AWESOME PICS!! Thanks for sharing! I love him. Sometimes I see a horse in pictures and I just get the feeling I'd LOVE to meet the horse. I feel that looking at his pictures. I want to know him!!! What a beauty...


----------



## Cara (Jun 22, 2007)

aha thats funny. prety horses too


----------



## nootka (Jun 22, 2007)

very cute!!!


----------



## Shari (Jun 23, 2007)

That is one giant of a horse!! I imagine that you have to find interesting ways to get on?!

He does look sweet and very kind. To bad they don't come gaited. <VBG>

Would give up on my small gaited horses and just get an extra large super gentle one.


----------

